# Automatic coop door specifics



## Retired Tom (May 30, 2021)

I am looking for a reliable automatic coop door mechanism...hoping to use heavy existing sliding coop door. It needs to be battery powered. I would like the ability to program by both clock timer and /or daylight sensor. I'd prefer to buy American with direct company contact, if possible. Anyone with experience / suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm not sure any of us here has experience with them.

I think @powderhogg01 designed something. But he has stuff going on and may not see this for a while.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'm not sure any of us here has experience with them.
> 
> I think @powderhogg01 designed something. But he has stuff going on and may not see this for a while.


I have a commercial dawn and dusk one that is ac powered. It's okay but I don't use it anymore.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Dawn and dusk timers will unfortunately fail you, as chicken coops are dusty places. I highly recommend using a timer instead. If the doors open a little after sunrise, or after dark is ok.
here’s a video of the locking system I made, feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

powderhogg01 said:


> Dawn and dusk timers will unfortunately fail you, as chicken coops are dusty places. I highly recommend using a timer instead. If the doors open a little after sunrise, or after dark is ok.
> here’s a video of the locking system I made, feel free to ask any questions.


Now ask me how I remembered that after all these years.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

I'm very happy with my ADOR1 automatic coop door. Mine is installed on the run to let them in and out. Uses a regular 6V lantern battery. Replace the battery about every year to year and a half. Can open and close it manually or automatically by sunrise/sunset. Can also program it to open in various hourly increments after sunrise. I currently have it set to open 8 hours after sunrise. I don't think it would work with your existing door, however.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

robin416 said:


> Now ask me how I remembered that after all these years.


That lock held tight, even with bears shoving the whole coop over. Haha


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

powderhogg01 said:


> Dawn and dusk timers will unfortunately fail you, as chicken coops are dusty places. I highly recommend using a timer instead. If the doors open a little after sunrise, or after dark is ok.
> here’s a video of the locking system I made, feel free to ask any questions.


Wow, so neat! Huh, I need something like that.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> Wow, so neat! Huh, I need something like that.


It’s pretty easy to make. Just a little time and playing with points of contact to make the swing right


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

powderhogg01 said:


> It’s pretty easy to make. Just a little time and playing with points of contact to make the swing right


Wow! I should try, I can already imagine how that would go... Pretty bad, YIKES.


----------



## lizlanglaise (12 mo ago)

powderhogg01 said:


> Dawn and dusk timers will unfortunately fail you, as chicken coops are dusty places. I highly recommend using a timer instead. If the doors open a little after sunrise, or after dark is ok.
> here’s a video of the locking system I made, feel free to ask any questions.


This is brilliant! What motor mechanism did you use? Can you make it to fit any size door? The commercially made ones I've seen are only 30cm x 25cm. That's ok for my girls, but my rooster is a big guy. He'd never get through a hole so small.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Let me see if I can catch @powderhogg01 's attention. 

Dang forum is being a problem this morning.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

lizlanglaise said:


> This is brilliant! What motor mechanism did you use? Can you make it to fit any size door? The commercially made ones I've seen are only 30cm x 25cm. That's ok for my girls, but my rooster is a big guy. He'd never get through a hole so small.


I used a window blinds motor. It can lift up to 40 pounds, do any size door you need. Make your hole size on the wall, then place the door piece in place inside the coop and place two runners on either side. 
place one more piece of wood, cut to match your exterior hole onto the two runners. This stops the door being pushed in. The locking mechanism is just a few more scrap pieces of wood, you just have to play with it a bit until it works right.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

@lizlanglaise just in case you didn't get the notice, PH finally showed up.


----------

